# 2011 Reptile Shows



## piglett

Does anyone have any dates and venues for any Reptile shows in 2011 - if so could you please let me know? as hubby wants to get a bearded dragon now butI told him I don't want one from a shop - it's got to come from a show! Mysti did and she is doing fantastic (little fat thing lol)!

Thanking you all muchly!!!!!!!!!


Piglett


----------



## The Stig

*Beardies*

Come and see us at solarreptiles.co.uk - were only up the road:2thumb:
Got loads to choose from: victory:
Got offers on at the moment:gasp:
Contact for more details


----------



## Austin Allegro

piglett said:


> Does anyone have any dates and venues for any Reptile shows in 2011 - if so could you please let me know? as hubby wants to get a bearded dragon now butI told him I don't want one from a shop - it's got to come from a show! Mysti did and she is doing fantastic (little fat thing lol)!
> 
> Thanking you all muchly!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Piglett


 He is going to have a reasonably long wait as the next show is probably going to be Doncaster in June 2011. Thats unless Maidstone rises from the ashes and manages to reinstates its May show.


----------



## Caz

EHS Show in East Anglia Sunday 10th July planned.

Also some Euro shows already booked:
Houten, 03/04/11, 05/06/11 and 11/12/11


----------



## Mysterious_121

HAMM in march :2thumb:


----------



## sami

The Doncaster shows this year are on 

Sunday 26th June
Sunday 18th September
Sunday 6th November

I have to book my holiday for the whole of 2011 this week, so I'm trying to collect dates too! So if anyone knows of any other dates, I'd like to know too.. Have to book them all off work!


----------



## Austin Allegro

sami said:


> The Doncaster shows this year are on
> 
> Sunday 26th June
> Sunday 18th September
> Sunday 6th November
> 
> I have to book my holiday for the whole of 2011 this week, so I'm trying to collect dates too! So if anyone knows of any other dates, I'd like to know too.. Have to book them all off work!


sunday 6th November? So the IHS is raising the stakes in the reptile show wars against kempton and going for a third show at Donny? 

Mind you i don,t blame them as its a cracking venue and always very well attended. so if they do a third show they are definately on to a winner.


----------



## oakelm

Austin Allegro said:


> sunday 6th November? So the IHS is raising the stakes in the reptile show wars against kempton and going for a third show at Donny?
> 
> Mind you i don,t blame them as its a cracking venue and always very well attended. so if they do a third show they are definately on to a winner.


The third show of the year has been running for ages, it's the members only meeting, not the Donny open show that is the other two slots. They ran the 2010 one with CREAKS at kidderminster. Before that it was at Rodbaston, I think the distance between the IHS shows and kempton mean they will never go head to head so to speak, as the south has always had a few shows they just joined up to make Kempton instead of a bunch of smaller ones.


Edit - Hamm march 12th ( A good way to fill the gap before June Donny)


----------



## Austin Allegro

oakelm said:


> The third show of the year has been running for ages, it's the members only meeting, not the Donny open show that is the other two slots. They ran the 2010 one with CREAKS at kidderminster. Before that it was at Rodbaston, I think the distance between the IHS shows and kempton mean they will never go head to head so to speak, as the south has always had a few shows they just joined up to make Kempton instead of a bunch of smaller ones.


Blimey if so its back to square one with both the Midlands IHS and CREAKS acting out the part of foot shooters by putting on two shows 7 days apart with a smidging distance between Bromsgrove and Kidderminister. Plus members only.

Is this a dream, sorry nightmare? Maybe I will wake up tomorrow and find the IHS are doing three Donny shows in 2011?


----------



## oakelm

Austin Allegro said:


> Blimey if so its back to square one with both the Midlands IHS and CREAKS acting out the part of foot shooters by putting on two shows 7 days apart with a smidging distance between Bromsgrove and Kidderminister. Plus members only.
> 
> Is this a dream, sorry nightmare? Maybe I will wake up tomorrow and find the IHS are doing three Donny shows in 2011?


I do wonder if they will do the joint show again, the Wes mids IHS and CREAKS together like they did this year, in one way I hope so in another I hope not.


----------



## 7ftAndy

wahoo cant wait for june show its just after my 21st bday


----------



## steven_law

Caz said:


> EHS Show in East Anglia Sunday 10th July planned.


i cant find any info on it :blush:


----------



## Austin Allegro

If you come and join the EHS on tuesday 4th January at the Royal British Legion, Aylsham Road, Norwich you'll get the latest update on it and find out where it will be. Annual membership £10


steven_law said:


> i cant find any info on it :blush:


----------



## Austin Allegro

Tell you wot according to the IHS website they are deffo going for 3 shows at the Doncaster Dome this year. 


oakelm said:


> The third show of the year has been running for ages, it's the members only meeting, not the Donny open show that is the other two slots. They ran the 2010 one with CREAKS at kidderminster. Before that it was at Rodbaston, I think the distance between the IHS shows and kempton mean they will never go head to head so to speak, as the south has always had a few shows they just joined up to make Kempton instead of a bunch of smaller ones.
> 
> 
> Edit - Hamm march 12th ( A good way to fill the gap before June Donny)


----------



## oakelm

Austin Allegro said:


> Tell you wot according to the IHS website they are deffo going for 3 shows at the Doncaster Dome this year.


Just had my ihs newsletter through today saying the same thing. I'm pleased about that, hate having to try and travel round Birmingham, Doncaster is so much easier :2thumb:


----------



## piglett

Austin Allegro said:


> He is going to have a reasonably long wait as the next show is probably going to be Doncaster in June 2011. Thats unless Maidstone rises from the ashes and manages to reinstates its May show.


Thats ok gives me time to save and set up viv - any ideas how much I can expect to pay for a sandfire baby or juvie at the shows


----------



## piglett

The Stig said:


> Come and see us at solarreptiles.co.uk - were only up the road:2thumb:
> Got loads to choose from: victory:
> Got offers on at the moment:gasp:
> Contact for more details


 
where are you based


----------



## carpetjohn

*west mids ihs show*

the ihs west midlands branch end of season show will be held at the Dome doncaster,6th november 2011.this event will be organised by the west midlands branch and no other club/society will be involved.this show will be run under the same guidlines as the main national ihs shows.booking forms can be obtained from richard brooke on 01274 548342.richard will be running this event on the west mids behalf as well as running the 2 main ihs shows.


----------



## stevemusson

piglett said:


> Does anyone have any dates and venues for any Reptile shows in 2011 - if so could you please let me know? as hubby wants to get a bearded dragon now butI told him I don't want one from a shop - it's got to come from a show! Mysti did and she is doing fantastic (little fat thing lol)!


I bought my first beardie from a shop when he was 9 months old and he's 11 in feb! He's still going strong and eats like a pig! Lol


----------



## carlos18

*Essex*

Aren't there any shows in or near the essex area?? used to be a barking or a brentwood one.


----------



## Connie_F

The Essex Reptiles & Amphibians Club will be holding two shows this year, for further info please see

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/reptile-shows-breeder-meetings/645430-erac-shows-2011-a.html


----------



## beadfairy

Portsmouth show is the 23rd October usall venue.
Lyn


----------



## Austin Allegro

*ON BEHALF OF THE E.H.S. YOU ARE INVITED TO OUR*​​*PRIVATE BREEDERS’ REPTILE SHOW*​*TO BE HELD SUN. 10th JULY 2011*​*in ST. WALSTAN HALL at THE NORFOLK SHOWGROUND*​*DEREHAM RD. COSTESSEY NR5 0TT*​*AND OPEN FROM 10am ‘TILL 3.30pm.*​*Setting up from 8.30 am*​


----------



## rmy

piglett said:


> Does anyone have any dates and venues for any Reptile shows in 2011 - if so could you please let me know? as hubby wants to get a bearded dragon now butI told him I don't want one from a shop - it's got to come from a show! Mysti did and she is doing fantastic (little fat thing lol)!
> 
> Thanking you all muchly!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Piglett


I am interested to know why the OP will only buy from a show and not from a shop?


----------



## Mac7613

*Reptile show in Doncaster (September)*

Hi, will the reptile show have all kinds of reptiles? because I am looking into getting a Red Eye Tree Frog but they are hard to find at Reptile shops.


----------



## manda88

Mac7613 said:


> Hi, will the reptile show have all kinds of reptiles? because I am looking into getting a Red Eye Tree Frog but they are hard to find at Reptile shops.


I very much doubt you will find RETFs at a show, the only phibs that usually are sold at these shows are horned frogs and dart frogs. If you look in the classifieds section I'm sure you will be able to find what you're looking for.

Edit - here you go!

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibian-classifieds/733165-beautiful-baby-red-eye-tree.html

If you don't live close enough to pick them up, I'm sure a courier would be able to pick them up and deliver them to you for around £40-£50.


----------



## Mac7613

Ok thankyou, I have messaged them to see if they will deliver


----------

